# cpl course in lansing area



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

don't know why my searches are coming up empty, but can anyone point me in the right direction for a cpl course in the lansing area? preferably looking at a day course during the week (M-F). any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

rzdrmh said:


> don't know why my searches are coming up empty, but can anyone point me in the right direction for a cpl course in the lansing area? preferably looking at a day course during the week (M-F). any help would be appreciated.


You'll have a hard time finding a Monday - Friday day class. Try these guys.......


http://www.micpl.net/

http://www.mwinstructors.org/

And check out this website for trainers with CPL classes........

www.migunowners.org


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Not on a weekday, but here you go.

www.livingstontraining.us


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

If you have a few folks who would like to take it we do private classes. These are classes set to your schedule and not on our normal set schedule.
Thanks TallBear 
Rick Co Owner Micpl.net


----------

